# Pics from Kangol's 6th Birthday



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*








Chowing down on his birthday treat




































































Who said White Dogs can't jump?









I love this boy's smile
**







*
* 








Get that MF, Bobo! 
























**







*


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww Lauren he looks sooo happy, lov the air shot  I am super glad to see you had a great day Kangol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> awww Lauren he looks sooo happy, lov the air shot  I am super glad to see you had a great day Kangol










, Tye! He had an awesome day!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Love me some white dog... HBD Kangol!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll @ him in the air freaking awesome .... Love U Kangol baby!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cujo's Mom said:


> Love me some white dog... HBD Kangol!!!










so much!


DueceAddicTed said:


> Loll @ him in the air freaking awesome .... Love U Kangol baby!!


lol Told you he had lost weight. He got air now bahahaha Thanks my Double R!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Yayy! You did spoil him rotten!  glad he had a great birthday! He's looking GREAT as always.. I wanna give him a big hug! haha.. great pics! Looks like he had a good time. Love the "Get the MF, Bobo" picture.. haha


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great pics I love the one of him jumping


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Yayy! You did spoil him rotten!  glad he had a great birthday! He's looking GREAT as always.. I wanna give him a big hug! haha.. great pics! Looks like he had a good time. Love the "Get the MF, Bobo" picture.. haha










I did, but that rotten boy stays spoiled. Thanks, Adrian!



angelbaby said:


> great pics I love the one of him jumping


He's all right for a white dog I guess! lol Thanks, Rangel Dangel.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

awwww 6 years old already?? He looks great!  great pictures!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ashes said:


> awwww 6 years old already?? He looks great!  great pictures!!










Thanks girl!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i lubs this dog


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

HBD Kangol..... Glad he had a nice day... he looks great!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Aireal said:


> i lubs this dog


And he lubs hims Aireal! xoxo


circlemkennels said:


> HBD Kangol..... Glad he had a nice day... he looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

He looks as awesome as ever!!! :love2: (does he have a little winter weight on him?)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww hims is too cute  Glad he had a good b day


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

ADORABLE! I LOVE HIM!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

HappyPuppy said:


> He looks as awesome as ever!!! :love2: (does he have a little winter weight on him?)


Thank you! lol that is winter weight from like three years ago. He is just fat. 
Ah, he has actually lost 5-6lbs since November. My goal is to get him back to his weight 3 yrs ago, which was 70lbs. I took him to Petsmart @ closing time the other night so I could get him on their scale, but he was acting like an idiot and wouldn't cooperate on the scale. He has gone from 80lbs to @ 74 or 75.



kg420 said:


> Awww hims is too cute  Glad he had a good b day


Thanks, KG! 



MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> ADORABLE! I LOVE HIM!


Thank you, Steph! See you mañana girl.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I LOVE KANGOL!! <3 <3


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I LOVE KANGOL!! <3 <3










, Lisa!


----------

